
Hello, I’m Mr. Null. My Name Makes Me Invisible to Computers - omnibrain
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/null/
======
GFischer
Well, his parents couldn't name him Bobby Tables, so he has to go by
Christopher Null instead :)

[https://xkcd.com/327/](https://xkcd.com/327/)

Just tested it on my programs and they don't have a problem with his name
fortunately.

How did Bank of America start parsing "null" in the middle of an email
address, I don't know...

~~~
Amorymeltzer
Well it was info@nullmedia, so presumably enterprising young fool just wrote:
if $hostname =~ m/^null/

------
andyana
I'm not buying it. In what popular language would 'Null Media LLC' as a string
have 'Null ' dropped from it. You'd be bending over backwards to write a
system that would do that. If his last name was an escape sequence, I could
understand.

~~~
breakingcups
String.Replace("NULL", ""); //Just in case --Mark

~~~
andyana
"replace null with" returns almost 70 million results on google, so maybe this
is a more common occurrence than I believed.

~~~
dragonwriter
"replace null with" will include lots of hits relating to situations where you
substitute database nulls with a default value (all of the hits I get on the
first page seem to be that kind of thing, from the snippet), rather than
replacing the string "null" with an empty string in a string.

So, those 70 million hits are probably not an indicator of the popularity of
the latter practice.

------
cafard
The household diet briefly suffered from my spouse's taking the dietician Gary
Null semi-seriously. If only Pacifica's scheduling software had suffered the
flaw...

